# Popped 1 before daylight + DOORMAT ROCK!!



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I had one more area i wanted to hit last night but talked myself out of it. About 3AM i said why not. So i went and popped this guy. And theni saw a doormat (25+) I was excided and almost went for it glad i didn't It ended up being a doormat flounder rock. I didn't have a camrea, but if i hit that area again ill take pics, The rock even had eyes!!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Another nice one...I'd say you got the gigging fever. Glad to see you producing alot of fish from the Sound. Gunna try to fish for some tomarrow around hurlburt...been too windy for gigging.


----------

